# Не переключается раскладка клавы в X

## iNot_

Вот так сделано, и не переключается... При этом в консоли все оке.. И по руски пишется.

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "en,ru(winkeys)"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "winkeys"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

----------

## lend

 *iNot_ wrote:*   

> Вот так сделано, и не переключается... При этом в консоли все оке.. И по руски пишется.
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Здесь стоит поставить запятую:

```
Option   "XkbVariant"   ",winkeys"
```

----------

## iNot_

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *iNot_ wrote:*   Вот так сделано, и не переключается... При этом в консоли все оке.. И по руски пишется.
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Не мопогло... Еще варианты?

----------

## GreenDragon

 *iNot_ wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*    *iNot_ wrote:*   Вот так сделано, и не переключается... При этом в консоли все оке.. И по руски пишется.
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Использовал для xorg конфиг от xfree - все работает:

```
 Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                  

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"                                                                                        

        Driver      "keyboard"                                                                                         

                                                                                                                       

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"                                                                                 

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"                                                                       

#       Option      "XkbVariant" "winkeys"                                                                             

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"  
```

----------

## iNot_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Использовал для xorg конфиг от xfree - все работает:

 

Неа, не работает, где еше можно поглядеть? Видать не тут надо что-то крутить...

----------

## bobr[x3]

У меня та же самая проблема с xfree. Причем конфиг иксов, который не работает в генту, совершенно без изменений пашет на той же машине в АСПе. АСПовский не пашет в генте. Переключение срабатывает только в гноме, но у него, вроде, своя система. Вот бы эту систему под XFCE завести. Кто что думает по этому поводу?

----------

## rscprof

Работает более низкоуровневая настройка:

     Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier "Keyboard0"

         Driver "Keyboard"

         Option "XkbKeycodes" "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"

         Option "XkbTypes"    "complete"

         Option "XkbSymbols"  "pc/pc(pc104)+pc/us+pc/ru:2+group(alt_shift_toggle)"

         Option "XkbGeometry" "pc(pc104)"

         Option "XkbCompat"   "complete"

     EndSection

----------

## icedank

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "XkbGeometry"   "pc(pc104)"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "en_US,ru"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:caps_toggle"

EndSection

```

Работает на ура уже пару лет  :Wink: 

----------

## bobr[x3]

Спасибо за...

```
 Option "XkbKeycodes" "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"

Option "XkbTypes" "complete"

Option "XkbSymbols" "pc/pc(pc104)+pc/us+pc/ru:2+group(alt_shift_toggle)"

Option "XkbGeometry" "pc(pc104)"

Option "XkbCompat" "complete" 
```

... помогло.

----------

## iNot_

 *Quote:*   

> помогло.

 

И мне, спасибо...

----------

## Vadimka

Здравствуйте!

Необходимо тоже самое, только для тройной раскладки us,ru,ua с переключением Alt-Shift слева. Я написал что-то вроде

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard1" 

Driver "Keyboard" 

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout"  "us,ru(winkeys),ua(winkeys)"

 Option "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection
```

но переключение выполняется справа  :Sad: 

Насколько я понял /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg не позволит сделать тройную раскладку.

Пожалуйста, подскажите вариант решения.

----------

## tonich

Я данную проблему решил так:

Как оказалось, по умолчанию (что в XFree86, что в xorg), в файле /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg (xfree86 для XFree86) закомментированы следующие строки:

```

// If you want non-latin layouts implicitly include the en_US layout

// uncomment lines below

//! $nonlatin = am ar ben bg by dev el ge_la ge_ru guj gur il il_phonetic\

//              ir iu kan lo mk mm ml ori ru sr syr syr_phonetic tel th\

//              tj tml ua

```

Я их раскомментировал и все заработало

----------

